# What's your Virtual Console game library?



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 4, 2009)

Post all of the Virtual Console games you have.

I only have 2:
Donkey Kong Country
Super Mario RPG: Legend of the 7 Stars


----------



## MygL (Jul 4, 2009)

Dr. Mario online DEMO

And a friend gave it to me I think...

That's all...


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jul 4, 2009)

i dont have any 

i was thinking about gettin pkmn snap...but i have better things to do with mah money...

EDIT: woah 2000 posts


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 4, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Dr. Mario online DEMO
> 
> And a friend gave it to me I think...
> 
> That's all...


There was a free demo?


----------



## MygL (Jul 4, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know, one day a message appeared in my Wii, (Don't remember exactly what it said) It said to go to the Wii Shop Channel to download it... =S


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Jul 4, 2009)

Sonic the Hedhog (genasis)
Sonic the Hedgehog 2 (genasis)
Sonic the Hedgehog 3 
Sonic the Hedgehog (master system
Sonic the Hedgehog 2 (master system)
Pokmon Puzzle League
Pokemon SNAP
I think thats it...


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 4, 2009)

Super Mario 64
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
Mario Bros. 3


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jul 4, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Super Mario 64
> Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
> Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
> Mario Bros. 3


oh SNAP...i guess ill get OoT and MM...


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 4, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, those are good. very LOOOOONG.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jul 4, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like that though!

EDIT: :O now i is blue?!


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 4, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know, its a good thing. and the bosses actually give me a challenge. I played majora's mask more than mario kart wii. 

congrats on blue!


----------



## bud (Jul 4, 2009)

It's very long so brace yourself!

Mario Bros.
Donkey Kong
Super Mario Bros.
Super Mario Bros. 2 Japan Version
Super Mario Bros. 2
Super Mario Bros. 3
Zelda II: The Adventure of Link
Kirby's Adventure
Ice Climber
Super Mario World
Super Metroid
Kirby's Dream Land 3
Galaga '90
Sonic the Hedgehog
Sonic the Hedgehog 2
Sonic Spinball
Super Mario 64
Mario Kart 64
Star Fox 64
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards
Paper Mario

I am also planning to get LoZ MM once I get a Nintendo Points card


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 4, 2009)

bud said:
			
		

> It's very long so brace yourself!
> 
> Mario Bros.
> Donkey Kong
> ...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 4, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> bud said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John102 (Jul 4, 2009)

Super Mario RPG: Legend of the 7 Stars 
paper mario 64
galaga
super mario bros 3


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 4, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SockHead (Jul 4, 2009)

Super Mario Bros
Metroid
LoZ Ocarina of Time
Super Mario Bros 3
Paper Mario
Super Mario RPG
Castlevania
Mario Kart 64
Sonic the Hedgehog
Legend of Zelda

and some more, I forget.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 4, 2009)

I have two also Darth Gohan!:

Rockman 3 (Mega Man 3, USA Version. I just call Mega Man, "Rockman")
Paper Mario

: And I use to have Ocarina of Time but I "lost" it and can't re-buy it.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 4, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I have two also Darth Gohan!:
> 
> Rockman 3 (Mega Man 3, USA Version. I just call Mega Man, "Rockman")
> Paper Mario
> ...


How did you lose a VC game?
And once you download something you can always redownload it I think.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 4, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I can't redownload it for some reason.


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jul 4, 2009)

hmm lets see super mario 1,2,3,lost levels, world, 64, rpg, paper mario, kirbys adventure, kirby 64, super castlevania, donkey kong country 2 and 3 , legend of zelda , and pokemon snap.


----------



## bud (Jul 4, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 4, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should email nintendo


----------



## bud (Jul 4, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :O That must stink. Especially since it's a awesome game. Nintendo will most likely fix that some how if you tell them. Either that or they will give you some sort of other free merchandise.


----------



## Conor (Jul 5, 2009)

Super Smash Bros
Super Mario Bros
Kirbys Adventure
Megaman 2
Lylat Wars
Super Mario 64


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 7, 2009)

Legend of Zelda Ocarina of time and Super Mario 64


----------



## bcb (Jul 7, 2009)

Paper Mario
Super Mario 64
Super Mario RPG


----------



## StbAn (Jul 8, 2009)

just 2
Donkey Kong Country
Super Mario Bros. 3


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jul 8, 2009)

Super Mario 64
That's it...
lol


----------



## Conor (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting Super Mario RPG, is it any good?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 12, 2009)

Donkey Kong Jr. (Gosh it is fun)
Balloon Fight
Sonic the Hedgehog


----------



## gerardo781 (Jul 16, 2009)

LoZ MM 
LoZ OoZ 
Super Mario RPG 
Paper Mario
Super Mario World
Alex Kid
Thats all...


----------



## CourageWisdomPower (Jul 24, 2009)

The Legend of Zelda
A Link to the Past
Ocarina of Time
Majora's Mask


----------



## Ze Colonel (Jul 26, 2009)

Mario RPG, Paper Mario and Megaman 9.

@Conor: I personally think it's overrated, but it's not a bad game at all. It's really good, just not the greatest of all time or anything like that. I personally prefer Paper Mario over it, as far as Mario RPGs go. It's a fun game that lasts long enough, with some nice boss fights and worthwhile areas to explore.

Edit: ...and Megaman 9 isn't a Virtual Console game. Whoops.


----------



## Conor (Jul 26, 2009)

Ze Colonel said:
			
		

> Mario RPG, Paper Mario and Megaman 9.
> 
> @Conor: I personally think it's overrated, but it's not a bad game at all. It's really good, just not the greatest of all time or anything like that. I personally prefer Paper Mario over it, as far as Mario RPGs go. It's a fun game that lasts long enough, with some nice boss fights and worthwhile areas to explore.
> 
> Edit: ...and Megaman 9 isn't a Virtual Console game. Whoops.


Thanks,I'll probably get it when I decide to buy some Nintendo Points


----------



## Conor (Jul 26, 2009)

Ze Colonel said:
			
		

> Mario RPG, Paper Mario and Megaman 9.
> 
> @Conor: I personally think it's overrated, but it's not a bad game at all. It's really good, just not the greatest of all time or anything like that. I personally prefer Paper Mario over it, as far as Mario RPGs go. It's a fun game that lasts long enough, with some nice boss fights and worthwhile areas to explore.
> 
> Edit: ...and Megaman 9 isn't a Virtual Console game. Whoops.


Double post, sorry  >_<


----------



## Fontana (Jul 27, 2009)

LoZ: OoT
LoZ: MM
LoZ: LttP
Mario Kart 64
Super Smash Bros.
Lylat Wars
Paper Mario


----------



## Hiro (Jul 27, 2009)

Nothing D:

Anybody willing to give me one


----------



## yianni1578 (Aug 6, 2009)

I only have three vc games ._.
Super Mario rpg: Legend of the Seven Stars
Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
Super Mario 64


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 6, 2009)

Super Mario Bros.
Sonic The Hedgehog
Super Mario Bros. 3
Super Mario World
Link to the Past
Megaman 2
Kirby 64
Mario 64
Starfox 64


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 6, 2009)

just super mario rpg. ITS SO FUN. check out super avatar rpg in my sig. its funny. im gonna get super smash bros when it comes out in usa


----------



## Away236 (Aug 10, 2009)

N/A


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 21, 2009)

Super Metroid
MegaMan 2
Star Fox 64


----------



## melly (Aug 21, 2009)

Super Metroid
Link to the Past
Kirby:nes
Sin @ punishment
Super mario world

most of em are classics from my childhood


----------



## MitchL21 (Aug 31, 2009)

Mario Kart 64
Elevator Action
Super Mario Bros. 2
Super Mario World
Splatterhouse
looking to buy more soon..


----------



## Conor (Sep 8, 2009)

I bought 2 new games so here's my ''updated'' list.

Mario RPG - New
Lylat Wars (Star Fox 64)
Mario 64
Super Mario Bros
Kirbys Adventure 
Megaman 2 - New
Megaman 3


----------



## bud (Sep 8, 2009)

I feel like I'm the only one here with a list of VC games that's a mile long


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 8, 2009)

Mario Kart 64
Super Mario Bros.
Super Mario Bros. 3
Street Fighter 2


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 8, 2009)

Star Fox 64
Fire Emblem 776
Super Metroid 

keeping it short for a while
most of my games are wiiware d;


----------



## Clown Town (Sep 8, 2009)

super mario land 3


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2009)

i have Harvest Moon and the orignal kirby game


----------



## PurelyYoshi (Oct 27, 2009)

The Legend Of Zelda Ocarina Of Time
The Legend Of Zelda Majora's Mask
Pokemon Snap
Yoshi's Story
DKC 3
Bubble Bobble


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 28, 2009)

Balloon Fight (NES)
A Boy and His Blob (NES)
Super Mario Bros. (NES)
Super Mario Bros.The Lost Levels(NES)
Star Tropics (NES)
Kirby's Adventure (NES)
Legend of Zelda (NES)
Kid Icarus (NES)
Super Mario World (SNES)
Super Metroid (SNES)
Harvest Moon (SNES)
Super Mario Kart (SNES)
Donkey Kong Country 2
 (SNES)Super Mario 64 (N64)
Legend of Zelda:Ocarina of Time (N64)
Legend of Zelda:Majora's Mask (N64)
Paper Mario (N64)
Yoshi's Story (N64)
Bomberman 93 (TG)
TV Show King (Wii Ware)
Doc Louis' Punch Out!! (Club Nintendo Platinum Reward/Wii Ware)
Bomberman Blast (Wii Ware)


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Nov 1, 2009)

The Legend of Zelda (NES)
A Link To the Past (SNES)
Majora's Mask (N64)
Ocarina of Time (N64)
Final Fantasy IV: The After Years (WiiWare)
Final Fantasy Chrystal Chronicles: My Life as a Darklord (Wiiware)
Super Mario Bros.: The Lost Levels (NES)
Super Mario Bros. 2 (NES)
Kirby's Dreamland 3 (NES)
Kirby's Adventure (NES)
Dr. Mario (WiiWare)
Zombies Ate My Neighbers (SNES)
Super Street Fighter 2: Turbo (SNES)
Super Street Figher 2: The New Challengers(SNES)
Golden Axe (Sega Genesis)
Sonic Chaos (Sega Master System)
Super Smash Bros. (N64)
Kid Icarus (NES)


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Nov 1, 2009)

Super Mario RPG: Legend of the 7 Stars
paper mario
Mario Kart 64
Legend of Zelda OoT
Super Mario World
World of Goo
Bit-trip-core   (worst waist of 600 points i ever spent >.<)
Doc Louis Punch Out!!


I think that's it


----------



## Zex (Nov 1, 2009)

I have The Original Mario, Sm64, OOT, and MM.


----------



## JCnator (Nov 13, 2009)

There goes my long list of VCs and a couple of WiiWares.

NES:
- Super Mario Bros.
- The Legend of Zelda
- Zelda II: Adventure of Link

SNES:
- Super Mario Kart
- The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
- Secret of Mana
- Super Metroid
- Super Mario RPG: The Legend of Seven Stars
- Donkey Kong Country 3
- Kirby Super Star (known in Europe/UK as Kirby's Fun Pak and in Japan as Kirby Super Deluxe)

N64:
- Mario Kart 64
- Star Fox 64 (Lylat Wars in EU/UK)
- The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
- Super Smash Bros.
- *Mario Party 2*
- The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
- Sin & Punishement
- Paper Mario

Sega Genesis (Megadrive):
- Sonic the Hedgehog 2
- Gunstar Heroes
- Landstalker
- *Ristar*

Turbografx-16 (CD also counted):
- Bonk's Adventure
- Ys Books I & II (I don't remember its title correctly)

Neo Geo:
- Top Hunter

Commodore 64:
- *The Last Ninja*

WiiWare:
- Dr. Mario Online Rx
- World of Goo
- Grill-Off with Ultra Hand! (Club Nintendo exclusive)

Yeah, that's a massive amount of VCs I have, and I'm pretty proud about my collection!

EDIT LOG:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">EDIT: I think I have bought 9-10 2000 Wii Points cards. No wonder I could have tons of VC and WiiWare games.  

EDIT 2: Updated my list by 24th December 2009
Newest are in *bold*.

EDIT 3: Added a new WiiWare game.

EDIT 4: Added a new VC game.

EDIT 5: Added some new VC games
</div>


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 4, 2009)

All I have right now is Super Mario World and Donkey Kong country 3, looking to get more though.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Dec 4, 2009)

I want like a ton of 'em but all I have at the moment is Castlevania 3 and Super Mario World 3 (both 3s I know :U)


----------



## SilentHopes (Dec 4, 2009)

Super Mario Bros. NES
Super Mario Bros. Lost Levels NES (Japanese)
Super Mario Bros. 2 NES
Super Mario Bros. 3 NES
Excitebike NES
Kirby 64 Crystal Shards N64
Balloon Fighter NES
Pacman NES

I think I have more.. :/


----------



## Yokie (Jan 5, 2010)

Paper Mario (N64)
Super Mario RPG: The Legend of The Seven Stars (SNES)
Mario Kart 64 (N64)
Yoshi Story (N64)
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask (N64)
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time (N64)
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (SNES)
The Legend of Zelda (NES)
Kirby's Adventure (NES)
Kirby 64 The Crystal Shards (N64)
Donkey Kong Country (SNES)
Super Smash Bros. (N64)
Kirby's Fun Pak (SNES)
Super Mario 64 (N64)


----------



## Spazmatic (Jan 13, 2010)

Super Smash Bros.
Diddy Kong Country 2
Diddy Kong Country 3
F-Zero X
Super Metroid
Kirby's Adventure
Pokemon Rumble
And a bunch of gay ones.


----------



## Charles (Jan 13, 2010)

Streets of Rage 2
Toejam and Earl
Gunstar Heroes
Super Metroid
Super Mario 64
Starfox 64
Contra Rebirth


----------



## Smash Genesis (Feb 28, 2010)

Super Mario Bros.
Mega Man II
Final Fantasy (Don't buy this game, it sucks.)
I used to have Kirby 64 and Ocarina of Time, but then my Wii crashed, and I had to replace it.


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 28, 2010)

Wizard of oz 
Scribblenauts
Nintendo dogs Lab
Brain age 
Pokemon Pearl
Animal crossing
Zoo keeper


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> Paper Mario (N64)
> Super Mario RPG: The Legend of The Seven Stars (SNES)
> Mario Kart 64 (N64)
> Yoshi Story (N64)
> ...


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 28, 2010)

Charles said:
			
		

> Streets of Rage 2
> *Toejam and Earl*
> Gunstar Heroes
> Super Metroid
> ...


Pure awesome


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 28, 2010)

Pokemon Rumble Demo


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 28, 2010)

For Dsi I have

Birds & beans
domo rock and roll 
domo crash course
boxlife
aquia
precipice
pop+ solo
wario ware snapped
flipnote
touch solitaire
sudoku challenge
my notebook red


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 28, 2010)

AnimalCrossingcool said:
			
		

> Pokemon Rumble Demo


How did you get that?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 28, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> AnimalCrossingcool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For a limited time there were 5 WiiWare demos available on the Wii Shop Channel.


----------



## 100 (Jun 27, 2010)

I've got

SMB
SMB 2
SMB 3
Kirby's Adventure
Legend of Zelda
Blades of Steel
Metroid
Final Fantasy
Super Mario World
LoZ: A Link to the Past
Starfox 64
1080 Snowboarding
Super Mario 64
Paper Mario
LoZ: Ocarina of Time
Mario Kart 64

WiiWare:
Final Fantasy CC: My Life as a King
Excitebike: World Rally


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Yeohkei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Jun 27, 2010)

As of when I posted this:

Donkey Kong Country 
Donkey Kong Country 2
Donkey Kong Country 3
Super Mario World
The Legend of Zelda
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask


----------



## BlazingPhoenix (Jun 28, 2010)

i got

paper mario
super mario RPG 
super smash bros
super mario world
mario 3

and alot of wiiware


----------



## Black Jack (Jun 28, 2010)

Mario Bros. 3, Harvest Moon, Ocarina of Time


----------



## Future Of Zion (Jul 12, 2010)

I have way to many to count. Hundreds. Every one from this link and then some.

http://www.mediafire.com/Timewalker


----------



## Pokemario Crossing (Jul 31, 2010)

I have smb,smb2,smb3,mario bros, super mario kart, mario kart 64, and kirby's adventure. i would also like smb the lost levels :gyroiddance:


----------



## Chain (Aug 17, 2010)

Super Mario Bros, Mario Kart 64 and Super Mario Kart. I know there's hardly any but I am saving for SMB2 and SMB3.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 17, 2010)

I have..

Sin & Punishment
Kirby's Adventure
World of Goo
and I swear I think I have another one.. maybe Kirby 64/Crystal Shards.

Edit: 
Harvest Moon for SNES, which apparently sucks (imo) compared to harvest moon 64

my brother wasted so much money on VC games..

LoZ: OoT
LoZ: MM
Street Fighter 2 (I think)
Kirby 64/Crystal Shards
Kirby's Adventure

... i know there's more he bought.  I'll update if/when I check his list/mine.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Aug 17, 2010)

Paper Mario
Super Mario 64
Super Mario Bros
Super Mario Bros Lost levels


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2010)

Super Mario RPG
Super Mario Bros 3

I might get Paper Mario, because I never finished it.


----------



## Jake (Nov 8, 2010)

I can only afford Animal Crossing.


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 14, 2010)

Let's see...

The Legend of Zelda
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
Zelda II: The Adventure of Link
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
Super Mario 64
Super Mario Bros.
Super Mario Bros. 2
Super Mario Bros. 3
Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars
Paper Mario
Mega Man
Mega Man 2
Mega Man 3
Final Fantasy
Final Fantasy 4: The After Years
Kirby Super Star
Super Mario World
Excitebike


----------



## Jake (Jan 6, 2011)

Jake. said:
			
		

> I can only afford Animal Crossing.


Lol seriously;

Animal Crossing City:Folk
Topspin 3
Donkey Kong Country Returns
Pokemon Battle Revolution
PokePark Wii
Lego Harry Potter: years 1-4
Super Mario Galaxy
Super Mario galaxy 2
Wii Sports
Wii Sports Resort
My Sims
My SimsKingdom
Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Games
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Mario Kart Wii
New Super Mario Bros. Wii
WiiFit
WiiFitplus
The Legend Of Zelda:Twilight Princess
Harvest Moon: Tree of Tranquility
Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince

And all free Wii Channels.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ocarina of Time
Super Smash Bros.
Majora's Mask
F-Zero


----------



## zantrul (Mar 1, 2011)

I can get any VC or WiiWare game i want but there is only two games i would like to see on VC and those two are Earthbound and Mother3


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 29, 2011)

Frogger Returns
Donkey Kong
Bomberman
Defend Your Castle
Mario Kart 64

That's all I can think of.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jun 16, 2011)

All of my Virtual Console games are TurboGrafx-16 games. (I don't buy the ones for Nintendo systems since I already own all of Nintendo's consoles and still buy games for them). But the TG-16 games I have on VC are:

Blazing Lazers
Bonk's Adventure
Bonk's Revenge
Devil's Crush


----------



## Susy (Jun 16, 2011)

Super Mario........and Kirbys Adventure
yerp yerp


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 17, 2011)

jvgsjeff said:


> All of my Virtual Console games are TurboGrafx-16 games. (I don't buy the ones for Nintendo systems since I already own all of Nintendo's consoles and still buy games for them). But the TG-16 games I have on VC are:
> 
> Blazing Lazers
> Bonk's Adventure
> ...


 Please don't bump old threads


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jun 19, 2011)

crazyredd45 said:


> Please don't bump old threads


 
Uh, excuse me? At least _my_ post was on-topic. Discussion boards are meant for discussion. If old boards were meant to expire, they should be set to lock after a while. No need to be rude to someone who is playing by the rules and actually participating in on-topic discussion. It's not like these boards have a whole lot of activity going on anyway. Talk to the powers that be if you have a suggestion for them on how to run their site.


----------



## Internetakias (Jun 19, 2011)

SMW, Dr Mario, SMB, SMB2, Sonic 1, PP64, SM64, DKC, SMK, DK, MB, SMB3.


----------



## Ashachu (Aug 18, 2012)

I have a few VC games:

*NES*:
- Super Mario Bros.
- Super Mario Bros. 2
- Super Mario Bros.: The Lost Levels
- Super Mario Bros. 3
- Metroid
- Kid Icarus
- The Legend of Zelda
- Zelda II: The Adventure of Link
- Kirby's Adventure

*SNES*:
- Super Mario World
- Super Mario Kart
- The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
- Super Metroid
- Kirby Super Star
- Kirby's Dream Land 3

*N64*:
- Super Mario 64
- Paper Mario
- The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
- The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask

I hope to add Kirby 64 to this list.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 21, 2012)

Ashachu said:


> I have a few VC games:
> 
> *NES*:
> - Super Mario Bros.
> ...



Please dont bump up topics that are more than a year old 

EDIT: But it IS a sticky topic,after all.


----------



## BlackPepper (Sep 6, 2012)

Super Mario Bros. (GG)
Super Mario Bros.:The Lost levels (GG)
Super Mario Bros.3 (GG)
Paper Mario (GG)
Super Metroid (GG)
Legend Of Zelda:Orcarina of Time (GG)
Super Mario 64 (GG)
F-Zero X (GG)
Mario Kart 64 (BG)
GunStar Heros (BG)
That’s a total of 10 games lol I love the virtual console!


----------



## Mino (Sep 6, 2012)

Lode Runner.

Super Mario Bros.


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 6, 2012)

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
Paper Mario
Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars
Legend of the Mystical Ninja
Super Mario Bros: The Lost Levels


----------



## Iced_Holly (Sep 10, 2012)

Paper Mario
Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars
Super Mario Bros. 2.


Hope to get more fairly soon!


----------



## joviae (Oct 14, 2012)

I have:
Act Raiser
Final Fantasy: Mystic Quest
The Legend of Zelda
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
Paper Mario
Secret of Mana
Super Mario World
And, um... Uno. 

Majora's Mask and Paper Mario are the only two I've never played before. And I've never really gotten into Secret of Mana despite being a life-long RPG fan. I'll get to it eventually.


----------



## Electric Owl (Nov 10, 2012)

Well if the 3DS Virtual Console counts, I have the Following:

Tetris
The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening DX
The Legend of Zelda
Zelda II: The Adventure of Link
Zelda: Four Swords (Anniversary Edition, I know it doesn't count, but hey, it's close enough)
The Legend of Zelda: Minish Cap
Super Mario Bros.
Super Mario Land
Super Mario Land 2- 6 Golden Coins
Yoshi's Island
Warioland 4
Metroid
Metroid Fusion
Mario Vs. Donkey Kong
Kirby and the Amazing Mirror
WarioWare, Inc,: Mega Microgame$
Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones
F-Zero Maximum Velocity
Mario Kart: Super Circuit
Ice Climber
Wrecking Crew
Balloon Fight
Yoshi
Donkey Kong Jr.
NES Tournament Golf.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah, if the 3DS virtual console counts, then I have Legend of Zelda, Legend of Zelda II: Adventure of Link, and Legend of Zelda Link's Awakening DX.

I plan on getting the first Harvest Moon and the Legend of the River King when they're released on VC.

Kirby and the Amazing Mirror was such an awesome game.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 4, 2013)

I have
- Mario Kart 7
- Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask
- Super Mario 3D Land


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 18, 2013)

Games I got? Well...

Super Mario Land 2
Kirby's Pinball Land
Mole Mania
Mystical Ninja
Wario Land
Wario Land 2
Megaman
Kirby's Adventure 3D
Pokemon Dream Radar
Zelda Four Swords Anniversary
Pushmo


----------



## Andrw (Feb 18, 2013)

Mario's Picross
Donkey Kong
Tetris
Super Mario Land 2
Zelda - Links Awakening
Metroid Fusion
Yoshi's Island
Warioware Inc.
Kirby and The Amazing Mirror
Wario Land 4
F Zero Maximum Velocity
Mario vs Donkey Kong
Fire Emblum the Sacred Stones
Mario Kart Super Circuit 
Zelda 4 Swords
Megaman
Megaman 2
Wrecking Crew
Balloon Fight 
Metroid
The Legend of Zelda
The Legend of Zelda 2
Super Mario Bros
Punch Out
Yoshi
Kid Icarus
Donkey kong Jr
Kirbys Adventure 
Xevious
Ice Climbers
Excite Bike
NES Open Tournament Golf


----------



## Doctor Nebula (Apr 2, 2013)

For 3DS, that special Donkey Kong Nintendo Club gave out and that's it.
Which I've played for a total of only about 10 minutes T_T


----------



## SecondSider (Apr 2, 2013)

Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
Legend of Zelda
Super Mario Bros.
Super Mario Bros. 2
Super Mario Bros. 3
Zelda II: The Adventure of Link
Game & Watch Gallery
Game & Watch Gallery 2
WarioWare Inc. Mega MicroGame$
The Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap
The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening DX
Super Mario Kart
Super Mario 64
Paper Mario
Metroid Fusion
Dig Dug
Balloon Fight
Kirby and The Amazing Mirror
Wrecking Crew
Yoshi's Island: Super Mario Advance 3
Mario vs. Donkey Kong
Wario Land 4
Ice Climber
Donkey Kong
Donkey Kong Jr.
Super Mario World
The Legend of Zelda: A Link To The Past

Pretty much every Virtual Console game I own on my Wii and 3DS.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 2, 2013)

Harvest Moon and Legend of the River King on my 3DS


----------



## Steve Canyon (Apr 23, 2013)

Nobody has LOLO!?

at least one person has Star Tropics
I have:

Star Tropics
Lolo
Lolo2
Starfox64
Mario Kart 64
Ocarina of Time
Secret of Mana
Yoshi's Story
Super Mario Bros
Super Mario 3
Super Mario World (the one for snes??)
I think I have Ecco the dolphin
Super Metroid
Zelda1
Zelda2
some Red Baron NES game
Sonic the Hedgehog


----------



## Gandalf (Apr 23, 2013)

My entire collection on the 3DS consists of all the games that came with the ambassador program. Wanting to expand with oracle of seasons when it comes out however. 

I'm thinking that this weekend I might go out and buy a prepaid card and make my first foray into the eshop virtual console.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 23, 2013)

Too many ugh I must have at least 50 games. Club Nintendo gave me at least 1/4 of my VC games.


----------



## ACCF128 (Apr 29, 2013)

I have 2:
1.Kirby Super Star
2.Paper Mario 1.


----------



## Julie (May 8, 2013)

Final Fantasy I, II and III, Harvest Moon, Super Mario Kart, Mario Party 2, Super Mario World, Sonic the Hedgehog 1 and 2, all of the Legend of Zeldas on the Wii VC.


----------



## Tommytulip (May 12, 2013)

I have too many... 32 on 3DS and probably around 20 something on Wii. Most of them I've gotten from Club Nintendo, it's awesome for getting Virtual Console games for free!


----------



## yojo98 (Jun 20, 2013)

I have Majora's mask, Kirby Super Star, Mario 64, Paper Mario, Secret of Mana, and Super Mario Bros 3 on my wii. On my Wii U I have Punch out, kirby's adventure, super mario world, super mario bros 2, f zero, super metroid, and yoshi. I also have Shining Force: The Sword of Hajya, both the oracle games, the legend of zelda, tetris, and metroid II for my 3DS.


----------



## cwertle (Jun 28, 2013)

Super mario bros 3, metroid II, Kirby and the crystal shards, kirbys adventure 3d, ocarina of time.


----------



## charmed girl (Jul 14, 2013)

Animal Crossing New Leaf
Hells Kitchen 
Tetris Online
Donkey Kong Country Returns 
Brain Training Sudoku
Sims 2
Rayman 3D
Mario Kart 7
Art Academy
Zelda Ocarina Of Time
Pokemon Black
Dr Mario
Zelda: Spirit Tracks 
Zelda: Phantom  Hourglass


----------



## ryankid61 (Jul 15, 2013)

Wii:
Mega Man 3 (NES)
Super Mario Bros. 3 (NES)
Super Mario World (SNES)
Mario Kart 64 (N64)
Paper Mario (N64)
Super Mario 64 (N64)
Super Smash Bros. (N64)
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask (N64)
Sonic the Hedgehog (Genesis)

3DS:
Alleyway (GB)
Donkey Kong (GB)
Kirby's Dream Land (GB)
Metroid II: Return of Samus (GB)
Super Mario Land 2: 6 Golden Coins (GB)
The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening DX (GBC)
(Also all the Ambassador games)

As embarrassing as this is to me, I don't have a Wii U yet 

Btw, this is my first post on this forum


----------



## ryankid61 (Jul 15, 2013)

Wii:
Mega Man 3 (NES)
Super Mario Bros. 3 (NES)
Super Mario World (SNES)
Mario Kart 64 (N64)
Paper Mario (N64)
Super Mario 64 (N64)
Super Smash Bros. (N64)
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask (N64)
Sonic the Hedgehog (Genesis)

3DS:
Alleyway (GB)
Donkey Kong (GB)
Kirby's Dream Land (GB)
Metroid II: Return of Samus (GB)
Super Mario Land 2: 6 Golden Coins (GB)
The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening DX (GBC)
(Also all the Ambassador games)

As embarrassing as this is to me, I don't have a Wii U yet 

Btw, this is my first post on this forum


----------



## superheroantics (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh man, I have a ton.

Currently on my 3DS:
Mega Man 1-6
LoZ: Link's Awakening
LoZ: Oracle of Ages and Seasons
Ninja Gaiden
Metroid II

What I remember from my Wii:
Metroid
Super Metroid
Kirby's Adventure
Kirby's Dream Land 3
Super Mario Bros. 3
Mario Kart 64
Ninja Gaiden
Mega Man 1 and 2
LoZ: Original, II: Adventure of Link, Link to the Past, Ocarina of Time, and Majora's Mask

...I like the VC, okay?


----------



## Paint (Jul 30, 2013)

Wii U:
Majora's Mask
Earthbound
Kirby's Adventure
Super Mario Bros World
Super Metroid

3ds:
Super Mario Bros.
Link'd Awakening
Oracle of Seasons


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2013)

Shin Megami Tensei IV (Just now got it)
I have the Fire Emblem Awakening Bundle 3DS (have had it for a couple months now, and finished all three files)
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Kid Icarus 3D Classics
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Star Fox 64
Paper Mario Sticker Star
New Super Mario Bros. 2
Super Mario 3D Land
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
The Legend of Zelda
The Legend of Zelda 2: The Legend of Link
The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons
The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages
Every Pokemon main and spin-off game since Diamond
Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D
Pokemon Dream Radar
Pokedex 3D PRO
Mario Tennis OPEN
Mario Kart 7
Super Monkey Ball 3D


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Aug 1, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Shin Megami Tensei IV (Just now got it)
> I have the Fire Emblem Awakening Bundle 3DS (have had it for a couple months now, and finished all three files)
> Animal Crossing: New Leaf
> *Kid Icarus 3D Classics*
> ...



They meant *Virtual Console*, please look at my quote of your post as you will see which games are Virtual Console.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2013)

mlnintendo97 said:


> They meant *Virtual Console*, please look at my quote of your post as you will see which games are Virtual Console.




Why isn't there a thread for all your games in general (-_-..)?


----------



## Shiny Star (Aug 6, 2013)

On Wii:

Pokemon Ranch
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
Super Mario
Sonic

3DS:

Demos and more Demos! XD


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Aug 10, 2013)

on 3DS: Oracle of Ages
Wii: Super Mario Bros. 3, Ocarina of Time, Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards, Yoshi's Story, Mario Party 2


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 16, 2013)

I have Super Mario 2, Super Mario 2: The Lost Levels and Pac-Man.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Aug 26, 2013)

very few

Wii:

Super Mario rpg
Super Mario world
Harvest Moon
A Link to the past


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 27, 2013)

I can't even begin to list all my Virtual Console Wii titles.  Whoa.  So many that I have to move save data all the time because they all take up too much space.

My 3DS has
Oracle of Ages
Oracle of Seasons
Super Mario Brothers
And a couple of apps, Cut The Rope being my favorite


----------



## suede (Aug 28, 2013)

Wii U:
Majora's Mask

3DS:
Kirby's Adventure (the 3D thing)
Oracle of Ages
Oracle of Seasons
Link's Awakening

Wii:
Ocarina of Time


----------



## Stitched (Sep 2, 2013)

Wii:
Super Mario Bros.
Super Mario Bros. 3
Paper Mario
Mario Kart 64

3DS:
Legend of Zelda Four Swords Anniversary Edition
...I think that's it.


----------



## Bui (Sep 20, 2013)

*Wii:*
Legend of Zelda
Zelda II
Ocarina of Time
Majora's Mask
Mario Party 2
Super Smash Bros.
F-Zero X

*3DS*
Wario Land
Super Mario Land
Mario's Picross
Donkey Kong (GB)
Kirby's Dream Land
Link's Awakening DX
Oracle of Ages
Sonic Triple Trouble
Excite Bike (3d classics)


----------



## Halo3Hunter113 (Sep 28, 2013)

Wii:
Super Mario 64
Zelda OOT
Zelda MM
Zelda ALTTP
Zelda 1
Super Mario Bros.
Super Mario Bros. 2
Super Mario Bros. 2 The Lost Levels
Super Mario Bros 3
Mario Kart 64
Donkey Kong Country
Super Mario RPG
Super Mario World
Ice Climbers
Super Smash Bros.
Yoshis Island
Yoshis Story
Life Force
Metroid
Pac Man
Galaga
Galaga 90
Mario Bros.
Kirbys Adventure
Excitebike
Puchout
Ninja Gaiden
Adventure Island
Paper Mario
Mario Party 2
Sonic the Hedgehog
Maybe a few more?

3DS:
Super Mario Land
Super Mario Land 2
Tennis
Tetris
Zelda Links Awakening
Excitebike 3d
Summer Carnival 92 Recca
Super Mario Bros. The Lost Levels
Punchout
Legend of Zelda 1


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 28, 2013)

3ds:
kirby's dream land
legend of zelda
super mario bros

that's all i have so far sadly


----------



## Animedan (Oct 1, 2013)

The game(s) I have are for the 3ds: Megaman 2. But I plan to get Link's Awakening and maybe a Mario game.


----------



## superheroantics (Oct 2, 2013)

Current 3DS list:

Mega Man 1-6
Super Mario Land 1 & 2
Wario Land 1-3
Summer Carnival '92 RECCA
The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening DX
The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages and Seasons
Ninja Gaiden I & II
Castlevania
Metroid II - The Return of Samus
Bionic Commando
Balloon Kid


----------



## strawberrywine (Oct 25, 2013)

On my 3ds:
Punch-Out
The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening DX
Mario Golf
Tetris
Metroid II: Return of Samus
Kirby's Pinball land

All from Club Nintendo o:


----------



## jdelikan (Oct 25, 2013)

On my Ocarina Of Time 3DS:

The Legend Of Zelda
Zelda II: Adventure Of Link
The Legend Of Zelda: Link's Awakening
The Legend Of Zelda: Oracle Of Ages
The Legend Of Zelda: Oracle Of Seasons

I'm keeping it totally Zelda-themed. Nintendo needs to bring ALTTP and Minish Cap to the Virtual Console!!!


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 13, 2013)

All of my 3DS ambassador games, super mario land 2, and Shantae.

(Just the games I can remember)


----------



## Dr J (Nov 17, 2013)

3DS

All of the ambassador titles
Animal Crossing New Leaf
Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Gates to Infinity
Dr Robotnik's Mean Bean Machine[blood brutal 'story' mode]
Kirby(forget which one)
Probably a bunch more I'm forgetting
Legend of Zelda : Ages, Seasons, and Link's Awakening

PS3

Sonic the Hedgehog 2(can't play it anymore becuase it's no on the PSN anymore[LAME SONY!]
Few others, but they're not installed currently so I won't list them

360

Dead Rising 2[my sister plays it more than I do. A lot more.]


----------



## Isabella (Nov 24, 2013)

i have: donkey kong, metroid II, the legend of zelda: link's awakening, and some demos if that counts


----------



## CM Mark (Nov 24, 2013)

The Legend of Zelda
Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 24, 2013)

The Legend of Zelda, Kirby's Adventure, Super Mario Bros., Metroid, and Donkey Kong.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Nov 25, 2013)

For my Wii, Donkey Kong, Super Mario Bros, Super Mario Kart (obtained through Club Nintendo) and Smash Bros 64. Oh, and Super Mario 64.

Also, Homebrew, so thanks to emulators, everything!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2014)

3DS: The ambassador stuff, Toki Tori, Excitebike, Tetris.

Then some 3DS games that I bought on eshop.


----------



## Pixlplume (Feb 26, 2014)

Super Smash Bros. for N64
Paper Mario N64
Mario Party 2 (Club Nintendo)
Mario Kart 64 for N64 (Club Nintendo)

Notice anything?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2014)

you likin' 64 games? lol


----------



## Mawioc Udwoc (Feb 27, 2014)

This is mine:

http://www.backloggery.com/games.php?user=MAVaraC&console=VC


----------



## zantrul (Feb 27, 2014)

Paper Mario 64 
Super Smash Bros 64
F-Zero(SNES)
Earthbound Wii U
Zelda Majoras Mask


----------



## unravel (Apr 18, 2014)

Kid Icarus and Legend of Zelda
I'm gonna buy 10 USD eShop credit and buy Super Mario Bros. 3


----------



## ACNiko (Apr 19, 2014)

*3DS:* The Legend of Zelda (NES), Link's Awakening DX, Oracle of Ages, Oracles of Seasons, Super Mario Bros. Deluxe.
*Wii U:* The Legend of Zelda (NES), A Link to the Past, Metroid Fusion.

There are so many more games I want, but the games are really expensive in the eShop.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2014)

I only have one: The Legend of Zelda.


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 20, 2014)

Zelda; Oracle of Ages
Zelda: Oracle of Season
Zelda: Four Swords


----------



## Bui (Apr 20, 2014)

Wii:

Legend of Zelda
Zelda 2
Zelda: Link to the Past
Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Zelda: Majora's Mask
Super Smash Bros
Mario Party 2
F-Zero X
Super Mario RPG

3DS:

Donkey Kong
Mario Picross
Super Mario Land
Wario Land
Kirby's Dreamland
Zelda: Oracle of Ages
Zelda: Link's Awakening DX
Summer Carnival '92 RECCA
Sonic Triple Trouble
3D Sonic the Hedgehog
Excitebike (3D Classics)


----------



## Emily (Apr 29, 2014)

paper mario
super mario rpg legend of the 7 stars
super mario bros 3

all 3 are mario hahah


----------



## Zii (May 5, 2014)

The Legend of Zelda: Four Swords (Anniversary Edition) - I only downloaded it because it was free at the time. xD

I don't own a Wii or a Wii U; I just have a 3DS XL. So...my Virtual Console library is pretty limited. I tend to buy the physical copy of a game unless there isn't an option to do so. I'm starting to warm up to download-only games though. They *are* pretty convenient at times.


----------



## Boidoh (May 11, 2014)

*Wii:* NES Play Action Football, Super Mario Bros. 3
*Nintendo 3DS:* The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening, Oracle of Ages, Oracle Of Seasons, The Legend of Zelda, Zelda II: The Adventure of Link, Donkey Kong, Kid Icarus: Of Myths and Monster
*Wii U:* F-Zero, Punch Out, The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past, Super Mario World, Earthbound, Metroid, Super Mario Bros. 3

I think I'm forgetting some of my Wii U ones.


----------



## Jawile (May 15, 2014)

I have lots of the Ambassador Games on my 3DS. On Wii, I've got the original Mario Bros, Mario Bros 3, and the original Smash Bros. On Wii U I have Pilotwings and Kirby Super Star


----------



## Draco (May 17, 2014)

Mario Golf GBC, Wario land super mario land 3, Wario land 2, Punch out,


----------



## Emilee (May 21, 2014)

I have a lot

Wii:
Super Mario Bros 1
Super Mario Bros 2 
Super Mario Bros the lost levels
Super Mario Bros 3
Super Mario 64
Super Mario kart
Super smash Bros
yoshi's story
Mario Kart 64
Super Mario RPG Legend of the seven stars
Super Mario world
The Legend of Zelda


3DS
Super Mario Bros
Super Mario Land
Tetris
Mario's picross

i believe i have more wii vc games but i can't remember all of them


----------



## smb3master (May 23, 2014)

I usually prefer to get games on the original consoles, but I still have a few.

Wii:
F-Zero
F-Zero X
Golden Axe
Kirby's Adventure
The Legend of Zelda
Mario Kart 64
Mario Party 2
Paper Mario
Super Mario 64
Super Mario Bros.
Super Mario Bros. 2 (JP Version)
Super Mario Kart
Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars
Super Mario World
Super Smash Bros.

3DS:
Donkey Kong
Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening DX
Super Mario Land 2: 6 Golden Coins

Wii U:
Earthbound
Mario and Luigi Superstar Saga


----------



## n64king (May 26, 2014)

Wii:
Legend of Zelda (nes)
Paper Mario
Yoshi's Story
Majora's Mask
Link to the Past
Super Mario RPG
Super Mario Kart
Mario Kart 64

3DS:
Harvest Moon (GB)
LoZ: Oracle Ages/Seasons
Adventure of Link
LoZ Links Awakening
Shantae (GBC)
Mario Bros 2
Castlevania: The Adventure (GB)
Mega Man 1
Kid Icarus
Donkey Kong
Game & Watch: Helmet

WiiU:
Earthbound
Warioland 4
Kirby & The Amazing Mirror
Mystical Ninja (snes)
Wario's Woods
CluClu Land
Balloon Fight
Super Mario World
LoZ: LTTP
Metroid


----------



## L. Lawliet (May 27, 2014)

Wii:
pokemon ranch
dr mario

xbox 360
spartacus legends
minecraft
R type dimensions
dead rising case zero
dead rising case west
various halo titles
notebook shooter
doritos crash course 1/2
happy wars

3ds
tomodachi life move in edition
bravely default demo
rusty's real deal baseball


----------



## stumph (Aug 25, 2014)

WiiU:
Earthbound
Injustice: Gods Among Us
Master Reboot


3DS:
Phoenix Wright Dual Destinies
Tomodachi Life
Harvest Moon
3D Classics: Kid Icarus 
Legend of Zelda: Four Swords
Colors 3d
Art Academy semesters 1 & 2


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Aug 25, 2014)

I only have some on the 3DS

Phoenix Wright : Dual Destinies
Zelda Four Swords (Anniversary Edition)
Code of Princess
Pok?mon Trozei
2048


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 25, 2014)

GAMES:
Super Mario Bros.
Super Mario Land
Edge
(these are on my other 3DS)


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 25, 2014)

Wii:
Wii fit
Wii play
Call of duty black ops
Mario kart for wii
Mario galaxy
Mario sonic olympics
Wii resort
Cooking mama
Paper mario
Kirby yarn

3ds:
Bravely default
Acnl x2
Pokemon x
Mario tennis open
Sudoku
Art Academy
Tomodachi life
Kingdom hearts dream drop distance
Mk 7


----------



## Kayteaface (Aug 28, 2014)

At the moment, I have Harvest Moon: A New Beginning, Zelda A Link Between Worlds, and the Bravely Default demo


----------



## Emily (Aug 30, 2014)

Wii U: 
Earthbound, Harvest Moon, Mario and Luigi Superstar Saga, Super Mario Bros. 3, Dr. Kawashima Brain Training..

Wii: 
Paper Mario, Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars, Super Mario Bros. 3......

3ds: 
Wario Ware Inc Minigame Mania, Yoshi's Island Super Mario Advance 3, The Legend of Zelda Minish Cap, Super Mario Bros, Mario Kart Super Circuit, Mario & Yoshi,  Kirby & The Amazing Mirror, The Legend of Zelda, Zelda: Four Swords, Metroid Fusion, Wario Land 4, F-Zero Maximum Velocity, Zelda ll - The Adventure of Link, Metroid, Ice Climber, NES Open Tournament Golf, Wrecking Crew, Fire Emblem The Sacred Stones, Balloon Fight, Donkey Kong Jr,  Mario vs Donkey Kong, Super Mario Bros Deluxe


OMG THAT TOOK AGES TO TYPE OUT :x


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 30, 2014)

Wii: Ocarina of time (ITS SO HARD >_<)
Wii U: Kirby Super Star, Mario and Luigi Superstar Saga, Megaman 2, Megaman X, Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past.
3DS: Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages/Seasons, Kirby's Adventure


----------



## Reindeer (Aug 30, 2014)

*3DS:* The Legend of Zelda, Zelda II: The Adventure of Link, The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening DX, The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages & Seasons, Metroid, Metroid II: Return of Samus, Kirby's Dream Land, Kirby's Dream Land 2, Kirby's Adventure, Kid Icarus, Sonic the Hedgehog, Ecco the Dolphin, Castlevania, Pokemon Trading Card Game, Super Mario Bros. Deluxe

*Wii U:* Brain Age: Train Your Brain in Minutes a Day!, Golden Sun, Super Metroid, Earthbound, Kirby & The Amazing Mirror


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Aug 31, 2014)

Wii:
Mario Kart 64
Mario Party 2

Wii U:
Super Mario Bros. 
Super Mario Bros. 2


----------



## n64king (Sep 2, 2014)

Just added Murasame Castle & Mystical Ninja for GB to my 3DS VC. Wow I was totally oblivious to the Goemon game, glad I found it and got it.


----------



## Gideon (Sep 2, 2014)

Well I only have Virtual Console games for the Wii. I have:

The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Mario Party 2
Paper Mario


----------



## SteveyTaco (Sep 12, 2014)

Majora's Mask and Dr. Mario RX Online.


----------



## RisingStar (Sep 13, 2014)

I have;
Super Mario Bros.
MegaMan II
Kid Icarus
The Legend of Zelda
Zelda II: The Adventure of Link
Zelda: Four Swords
Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons


----------



## Pearls (Sep 14, 2014)

I have
Supen Mario Bros
Zelda The Adventure of Link
Pokemon Trading Card Game


----------

